# Shampoo + Water + Spray Bottle



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm interested in using ONR as a mixture to clean the door shuts and other interior facing areas. However due to finance constraints and other priorities, ordering a bottle of ONR is going to have to wait a month or two, possibly March payday. 

So here's my question, would a mixture of car shampoo (I have Car Chem's 1900:1 Pure Shampoo) with water in a spray bottle be a good substitute for now? Do I need to be wary of sud marks etc.? Of course it'll be a spray on and wipe off with a MF cloth situation. 

Thoughts? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Saladin said:


> I'm interested in using ONR as a mixture to clean the door shuts and other interior facing areas. However due to finance constraints and other priorities, ordering a bottle of ONR is going to have to wait a month or two, possibly March payday.
> 
> So here's my question, would a mixture of car shampoo (I have Car Chem's 1900:1 Pure Shampoo) with water in a spray bottle be a good substitute for now? Do I need to be wary of sud marks etc.? Of course it'll be a spray on and wipe off with a MF cloth situation.
> 
> ...


My method is to wash the car as normal then I have a dedicated noddle mit, a small one for the shuts, I load it up with suds from the wash bucket, and wash the door shuts, once finished i close the door and rinse, water finds its way down to rinse it off, then when im drying I take a smaller MF and use some sonax BSD to dry the areas and add some protection.

Never had issues.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

As above if your using shampoo then you really need to rinse first, I would not want to be wiping over as it will most likely cause scratches, onr encapsulates dirt so works completely differently 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks both. I'll persevere for a few months without ONR and not resort to scratching my door shuts etc.!


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

Okay, so as an update - I was gifted ONR (+ H2GO) as a valentine's present from my wife. So I get to play with it sooner rather than later, haha!


----------

